# avaible in central nj



## dakotaworld (Nov 25, 2005)

hay all if anyone needs driver in new jersey call me iam avaib 732-610-8870


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

*snow sub*

do you have own truck if so call me tom 215 407 8529, lots of work.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i have my own truck as well in central NJ and need work, i got in touch with some member from here before and he promised he would call and i called him a couple times never called me back or replied to my messages 



that shows how good of a business person he is i guess


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

call me and i give you work ,ill even give you references.215 407 8529


----------

